# How to Tie a Rope Halter



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

The lead that comes with the rope halter, or a clip on lead?


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

the lead that comes with the rope halter


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, well you put one end of the rope through the halter, so that both ends are hanging, then put the the end of the lead through the little loop and pull so that it is knotted onto the rope halter. In the end you should have this: 
See where lead is attached?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ The knot at the pole is tied wrong..is that what we are talking about? lol


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I think we're talking about where the lead attaches to the actual halter. That's what I got


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooh...


When I tie my lead rope around to make reins, I just thread it through the same hole and tie a not. bam. reins.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like she wants to ride the horse in the halter. In a regular halter people usually attache to the side...?


----------



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

Slip the lead through the same hole, or on one of the connecting ropes on the chin, and tie a quick release, or your choice in knot. There's your reins. =)


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Actually, I got this thing called a mecate for x-mas and that's what I want to put on my rope halter


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NRS - National Ropers Supply - Western wear, horse tack, horse trailers, team roping, cowboy boots & hats

Does that help OP?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

whispering willow said:


> Actually, I got this thing called a mecate for x-mas and that's what I want to put on my rope halter



You can get mecate reins to work with a rope halter. It would similar to putting a mecate on a bosal.

Mecate reins are longer and usually intended to have a long extra section on the left side. 

Here's a link to a YouTube video showing how to tie a mecate onto a bosal. The process for a rope halter would be similar. Instead of wrapping you could just use the tie-knot on the halter.






Hope this helps


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! It did!


----------

